# Gnome 中文配置

## chinkai80

我的 Gnome 有点怪

我用 Nautilus 档案总管可以看见中文 folder 与 filename.

但是 Location bar 与 file property 却只能看见 unicode 码.

而時鐘只出现 ??? 

Rythmbox 也只看见 unicode 码

一些 gtk based 程式也是如此

不论在 

LOCALE="en_US" 

LC_ALL="en_US"

LANG="en_US"

或 

LOCALE="zh_TW.utf8" 

LC_ALL="zh_TW.utf8"

LANG="zh_TW.utf8"

与所有的 zh_TW 和 zh_CN LOCALE 都试过了

也试过 compile gnome 和 glibc 

emerge 了 所有中文字体

/etc/make.conf 

USE flag 包含 cjk unicode

/etc/locales.build 内容

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP.EUC-JP/EUC-JP

ja_JP.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP/EUC-JP

zh_CN

zh_CN.ansix341968

zh_CN.gb18030

zh_CN.gb2312

zh_CN.gbk

zh_CN.utf8

zh_TW

zh_TW.ansix341968

zh_TW.big5

zh_TW.euctw

zh_TW.utf8

有没有人可以帮帮忙?

----------

## linky_fan

gtk2的字体设置过没有, 也就是gtkrc里,还有可以试一下zh_CN.GB2312

----------

